# Orlie's Hydraulics?



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Anyone on here using Orlie's? If so, what do you think of it (quality, performance, etc.)?


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

i heard he was a scumbag :dunno:


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 22 2008, 11:36 PM~10929035
> *i heard he was a scumbag :dunno:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Jun 22 2008, 10:34 PM~10929021
> *Anyone on here using Orlie's?  If so, what do you think of it (quality, performance, etc.)?
> *


if you aint heard of it and no one is using it on a daily basis of buying it, chances are u answered your own question.


----------



## jt321 (Mar 26, 2007)

i go there from time to time to pick up parts... Real chill dude IMO.


----------



## lopez's 62 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 96BIG_BODY_@Jun 22 2008, 10:36 PM~10929035
> *i heard he was a scumbag :dunno:
> *


Are sure your not talking about Hi Low Mondo?


----------



## CLOWNINWAYZ (Nov 11, 2003)

thats a trip i was just thinking this weekend about his setups..


----------



## lopez's 62 (Jan 26, 2004)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 23 2008, 12:16 AM~10929729
> *if you aint heard of it and no one is using it on a daily basis of buying it, chances are u answered your own question.
> *



I used to buy his stuff when he was here in Callie, the stuff was good . The man is OG and should know what he's doing.

Just because there isnt a Orlies hopping team and car dancers doesnt mean his product isnt good enough to use. 

Even yet, there is quite a few shops out there that use all same stuff, just diffrent name and color paint . They sell and trade parts to each other just to keep the stock moving.

I know.


----------



## backbumper87 (Jun 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Jun 23 2008, 07:00 AM~10930673
> *Are sure your not talking about Hi Low Mondo?
> *


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

Some of his stuff is okay, as long as there is no moving parts your ok. And he's a bit over priced. If your in Phoenix just go to one of the other shops for parts though, Worldwide or Streetlife are your best bets.


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

WHAT'S THE ADDRESS AND NUMBER TO ORLIES IN AZ. ANY WAY? :dunno: THAT DUDES A {CALI. OG} IN THE LOWRIDER GAME!uffin:


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

Stop by Manic Mechanics at 6117 n 51st Ave in glendale Az 

We try to have all the parts need and have quick turn around on the parts not in stock, stop by are give us a call 623-435-0222


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@May 13 2008, 11:42 PM~10651217
> *623-435-0222</span>
> *


----------



## Twiins (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by clopz_@Feb 26 2008, 10:00 PM~10039083
> *13x7 up to 24" Wire Wheels starting at $320.00 Call For Details 623-435-0222
> 
> *


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

I had a few friends run his setups and they aren't that bad. Only prob i remember was a line busting at the fitting on the freeway. Man was that scary! Drivng around a curve on the freeway then all of a sudden dragging to a stop in my friends body dropped nissan at midnight.


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

Orlie is a good guy, won't steer you wrong and won't rip you off....602-695-2752, that's his cell #. I would check a few places out and then go with who you think.


----------



## shadow1 (Jul 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bangbackbumper_@Jun 29 2008, 08:48 AM~10973762
> *Orlie is a good guy, won't steer you wrong and won't rip you off....602-695-2752, that's his cell #.  I would check a few places out and then go with who you think.
> *


GOOD GUY USED TO BUY FROM HIM WHEN HE WAS IN CALI


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lopez's 62_@Jun 23 2008, 08:14 AM~10930728
> *I used to buy his stuff when he was here in Callie, the stuff was good . The man is OG and should know what he's doing.
> 
> Just because there isnt a Orlies hopping team and car dancers doesnt mean his product isnt good enough to use.
> ...



no shit i tried telling people this and no one would listen. not every company with there name engraved on an end plate has there own machine shop... 

I would use orlies if i came acrossed it


----------



## toolow (Sep 7, 2007)

i have 1 Orlie's good pump took it out line always bursting i was told it was a old school pump.. like back in mid 80s


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Jun 22 2008, 09:34 PM~10929021
> *Anyone on here using Orlie's?  If so, what do you think of it (quality, performance, etc.)?
> *


i dnt think he has products no m ore i think he just buys plain pumps and calls them orlies i got sum of his old school fenner pumps in in the box that im saving and his son is a good guy chris coca he owns a hydro shop here in burque called house of hydraulics he does sum clean work for a cheap price but then again so do i ha ha


----------



## trefive (Feb 8, 2004)

Where would one buy some "plain" pumps?


----------



## bangbackbumper (May 13, 2008)

give orlie a call and if he doesn't have what your looking for, he can get it...602-695-2752


----------



## 77lincoln818 (Jul 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 22 2008, 10:16 PM~10929729
> *if you aint heard of it and no one is using it on a daily basis of buying it, chances are u answered your own question.
> *


 :twak: 

FOOLISH


----------



## roadmaster95 (Mar 27, 2008)

i wouldt buy from, him maybe back in the day, i bought a pre wired switch box from him a week ago and yesterday every fucken switch got stuck go with street life customs if you in az :biggrin:


----------



## roadmaster95 (Mar 27, 2008)

i wouldt buy from him, maybe back in the day, i bought a pre wired switch box from him a week ago and yesterday every fucken switch got stuck go with street life customs if you in az :biggrin:


----------



## 94sikdeville602 (Dec 14, 2002)

i have gone to orlie for some hoses and some other small parts...he is a good guy and i never had any problems with any of the parts i had bought from him...


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Jul 2 2008, 02:57 PM~10999146
> *Where would one buy some "plain" pumps?
> *


He's located on 24th ave and Van Buren....behind Penny Pincher Auto Parts


----------



## Joost.... (Jul 15, 2002)




----------



## rd62rdstr (Jan 12, 2005)

Orlie would have to be considered one of the lowriding pioneers. Had a hydro shop and a pretty successful magazine for a while. Too bad a lot of today's chavalitos dont know about him. Seems he doesnt get the respect he is due sometimes. I talked to him about 2 months ago on the phone and he still has personal projects he's working on.


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Jul 6 2008, 03:13 PM~11023133
> *Orlie would have to be considered one of the lowriding pioneers. Had a hydro shop and a pretty successful magazine for a while. Too bad a lot of today's chavalitos dont know about him. Seems he doesnt get the respect he is due sometimes. I talked to him about 2 months ago on the phone and he still has personal projects he's working on.
> *


Very True!


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rd62rdstr_@Jul 6 2008, 04:13 PM~11023133
> *Orlie would have to be considered one of the lowriding pioneers. Had a hydro shop and a pretty successful magazine for a while. Too bad a lot of today's chavalitos dont know about him. Seems he doesnt get the respect he is due sometimes. I talked to him about 2 months ago on the phone and he still has personal projects he's working on.
> *


TRUE {OLD SCHOOL}! :worship: :thumbsup: :werd: :nicoderm: uffin:


----------



## CANNONBALL Z (Jun 28, 2008)

TRUE LIKE A MUTHAFUCKA...ALWAYS HERD HIS SHIT WAS GOOD ON LOW VOLTS BUT DONT WANT THEM FO COMP.


----------



## supercoolguy (May 22, 2008)

iv never got anything bad from him. plus you get to kick'it with him he's cool as hell and og as fuck. its the whole experience of it... and drool over all this bad ass cars you'll probably never own.


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

> _Originally posted by trefive_@Jul 2 2008, 02:57 PM~10999146
> *Where would one buy some "plain" pumps?
> *


ah-2 hydraulics they will make u plain pumps even put wat ever u want on them for a price or hopperz to


----------



## REDS*NM (Nov 27, 2007)

im gona give credit wen credit is due any body talk shit bout orlie they dnt give a fuck about the fools that started this shit ,he put in alot of work for the hydro biz and sport hes just not as big as he use to be


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

I've bought and had them installed my 3 pump set up on My LS, all Orlies.
Even did some "helping" around the shop when it was on Lincoln and 31st Ave.
Cool people.


----------



## Don Pedro (Apr 23, 2008)

got to give respect to a true og to the lowrider sport, never once had a problem dealing with him or any of his products.these youngsters have no idea what he has contributed to what these cars can do now. :biggrin:


----------



## 77lincoln818 (Jul 2, 2008)




----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by CANNONBALL Z_@Jul 8 2008, 02:16 PM~11039271
> *ALWAYS HERD HIS SHIT WAS GOOD ON LOW VOLTS BUT DONT WANT THEM FOR COMP.
> *


Exactly!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jul 8 2008, 10:40 PM~11043572
> *Exactly!!!
> *



What up Fred!! :biggrin:


----------



## EMPIRE CUSTOMS (May 29, 2005)

*low quality, asian made parts, Al Crane style. but on the bright side, they will make ur car go up and down.. and on a budget. cheaper isnt always better*


----------



## Rascal King (May 11, 2002)

> _Originally posted by azmobn06_@Jul 9 2008, 12:27 AM~11044249
> *What up Fred!! :biggrin:
> *


Sup Joe!!!


----------



## azmobn06 (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Rascal King_@Jul 9 2008, 05:08 PM~11049640
> *Sup Joe!!!
> *



Shit!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Loco Mente (Mar 12, 2010)

C'mon i've been cranking the same orlie's pumps for eleven year's. Same gears,same motor's down to the same teflon on the threads aint had do replace natha cranking now the same as it did then . Hitting switches on the daily with those orlie's pumps! :biggrin:  :biggrin:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

Orlie and Chris are fucking cool, always down to help or give advice. Anyone talking shit never met him. He was at EVERY good show in NM in the 90's and would kick it with anyone who wanted to talk cars. I would love some old school orlies in my car.


----------



## viejitos miami (Dec 22, 2008)

is he still alive that old man was funny old man he always talk to me about
rubin and efrean from reds hydraulics funny guy but cool


----------



## JOEMAN (Mar 17, 2007)

NEED A NUMBER ON HIM GOOD GUY TO TALK TO


----------



## azmurh (Jan 12, 2008)

He is a cool as shit I bought a few things from him not a problem yet


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

HE STILL GOTS HIS SHOP IN PHOENIX.


----------



## ro4life66 (Feb 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by shadow1_@Jun 29 2008, 01:59 PM~10974875
> *GOOD GUY USED TO BUY FROM HIM WHEN HE WAS IN CALI
> *


he was cool when he was in albuquerque


----------



## sobayduece (Apr 16, 2009)

orlie was the shit back in the day his shop was on artesea he used to hook up all the cars for the ballers from compton i got my first daytons from him in 1988 cool guy


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Jun 23 2008, 01:16 AM~10929729
> *if you aint heard of it and no one is using it on a daily basis of buying it, chances are u answered your own question.
> *


 :uh:


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 12 2010, 02:15 PM~16871590
> *Orlie and CHRIS are FUCKING COOL always down to help or give advice. Anyone talking shit never met him. He was at EVERY good show in NM in the 90's and would kick it with anyone who wanted to talk cars. I would love some old school orlies in my car.
> *


:uh: if dealing with Chris, just make sure to get your shit done first before any cash is handed over. Otherwise yeah he's a cool dude


----------



## beanerman (Dec 15, 2006)

:wow:


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Fa '08_@Mar 13 2010, 11:09 AM~16879198
> *:uh: if dealing with Chris, just make sure to get your shit done first before any cash is handed over. Otherwise yeah he's a cool dude
> *


never heard that before


----------



## La Fa '08 (Jan 11, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Mar 13 2010, 12:27 PM~16880179
> *never heard that before
> *


Speaking from experience and from what I hear from others here in Burque.


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by La Fa '08_@Mar 13 2010, 02:58 PM~16880336
> *Speaking from experience and from what I hear from others here in Burque.
> *


I haven't dealt with him in a long time but he and his dad were always cool at the shop.


----------



## chongo1 (Nov 6, 2007)

i wish orlies still had a mag... be nice to look at all those local cars again


----------



## 1229 (Sep 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by EMPIRE CUSTOMS_@Jul 9 2008, 01:17 PM~11046496
> *low quality, asian made parts, Al Crane style. but on the bright side, they will make ur car go up and down.. and on a budget. cheaper isnt always better
> *


theres a lot of fools selling those china made parts.






and it dont take a crystal ball to know they are lying when they say their shit is made in the USA.


----------



## BIG E 602 (Mar 30, 2009)

ya orlie is very good 2 talk 2 but he will preech 2 u about all his stuff is made in the us then will give u a motor with made in china right on da box? lol


----------



## hrojop2 (Dec 19, 2006)

orlies son art works in my office. those guys are cool as hell. orlie is still in the game just on a different level now.


----------



## BIGBOO475365 (Jun 1, 2010)

:cheesy:


----------



## DanTheDaytonMan (Mar 15, 2011)

Orlie is cool as ice water........ :thumbsup:


----------



## TOM6T2CHEVY (Aug 8, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Joost...._@Jul 6 2008, 04:04 PM~11023100
> *
> 
> 
> ...


T T T :h5: :worship: :worship: :worship: :wave:


----------



## Blue_moon69 (May 24, 2012)

RIP


----------



## Hydrohype (Jan 29, 2005)

Blue_moon69 said:


> RIP


 x2 Gone is another og in the game! Im 50 years old. I remember his name in lowriding back when i was a kid!..


----------

